# Benefit BASS Tournament (Lake Lanier)



## Rewman87 (Apr 6, 2017)

Saturday April 29th

                              Safe light -3:00pm

Boat Ramp: Little Hall
Five fish limit (2 dead fish allowed per boat)
All state and local laws apply.NO Live bait

Entry fee is $100 per boat (Big fish included)
                             70% payback
Payout will be one place every seven boats entered
 (1-7 boats =1st place payout/8-14 boats =2nd place payout etc)
Entry Forms must be completed and turned in with payment no later than 6:30 April 29th.
 Blast off will be in order payment received.
        There will be a $3 hotdog lunch 

                       --- For more information---
Scott Edwards 678-316-4974
Casey Adams 706-296-7866
Derek Shubert 678-617-7311

Check it out on Facebook: Benefit Bass Tournament for Justin Thomason.

This Tournament is to benefit Justin Thomason and his Wife. Justin was is a serious car wreck on his way to work on February 14th. Justin spent 4weeks in ICU before being transported to the Shepard Center in Atlanta. Thankfully the doctors are expecting a full recovery, but it will be a very long process .By fishing this tournament you will be investing in a great young family's life.


----------

